# plz i need some help



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

i have had hamsters of all kinds for nearly 6 years now and they were great but then they all had there time on this earth. i went shopping at jollys and saw a add saying free mice and i wanted to try and live with my first mice when we phoned the woman said they only had one male left a little brown mouse. so we went to see him i had never had a mouse in my life so i didnt know how to see if he was well and in good heath. 
today i woke up and went to see him after haveing him five days and when i went to look at jerry he was awake and running round...not like him 
and then i saw his right back foot and one of his toes was swollen and had a bubble like thing on it and also his right eye is closed and a little yellow ish water the side i think i saw his foot like that when i got him but today im sure. on his back near his head u can see his pink skin under the fur and it looked like a little lump
i remember the woman saying he was bullyed really bad and that is why he was on his own..
whats wrong with jerry?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

ok looks like your mouse may have a lot wrong with him, The toe first, can you take him out and check there is no bedding fibre around the toe and if there is remove it (happens alot). if not bathe the area with cool boiled water the same as the eye and the lump on his head. Keep bathing the area's and if he gets worse or the wounds look worse take a pic and post them on the forum for us to have a look at. or take him to a vet. hope that helps. the eye thing sounds like a cold to me. the toe and lump wounds from a fight.


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you but he wont let me pick him up he keeps trying to bite me when i touch it and he keeps making noises i think hes really ill i cant get a pic cuz it blues he is to fast


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah he has a cold, if it help's put his head in a toilet roll tube with his back end sticking out hold him by the tail and ask a friend to pull the leg gently out the tub and have a look at the toe as for cleaning the eye just get a big wad of wet tissue and wipe gently on his eye, avoiding the teeth lol. sounds like you got abit of a biter other then that if its bruising or even a cold it should go away itself. Bathing the areas just helps. if he does get worse mean he has an infection and needs a vet or PTS.


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

he is breathing funny now...im going to try and get pics
EDIT; sorry i cant get pics...i tryed taking a video then screen shoting it to pasting it to paint but it posts the vid and its really not helping i cant get a pic..my mum and dad told me to not touch him and to just leave him they were saying my god and stuff and my mother thinks he old


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

if you can afford it i'd take him to a vet as soon as you can. I'd also get back on to the breeder you got the mouse from, If its a good breeder they manybe able to help you.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> If its a good breeder they manybe able to help you


They don't sound like a good breeder :? I would most definitely complain in the strongest of terms.

He sounds like he really needs to go to the vet, sweetie. I hope he gets sorted out.

Sarah xxx


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

my mum said shes not going to take him as hes only going to live a year and hes a mouse ill keep posting telling u how hes doing...i really dont want him to die and he is very tiny is that ok to be tiny he is much smaller then the mice in pics ive seen


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

depends how old he is, what area are you in mate?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I really don't want to upset you but he sounds very sick indeed and it would be kinder to have him euthanised at the vets as soon as possible rather than just leave him alone. He'll suffer needlessly if he's just left, possibly for days, which will also be upsetting for you to watch 

Sarah xxx


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

i live in dover kent in england... and i know thats what i said to her that it was sick ive stuck with jerry and ill never forget him hes with me now in his cage sleeping i hope it is just a cold even if it dont look like it.. and the breeder looked about 18 she had rabbits and ferrets and dogs and cats and he was the last mouse in the house from over 30 of them she said he was 16 weeks old but hes tiny and its really unfair...and i think he needs a friend but i dont know if he will get bullyed by another male or kill the new one so im kinda his only friend...and i know that as i got him he has always wanted to sleep and close his eyes no matter what time in the day..


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

mice are only normally active at dawn and dusk. they sleep all the rest of the time. i agree with sarah the poor little thing has far to much wrong with him and needs to be put to sleep. There are ways to do it at home but its not suitable for a child to do.


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

i got some pics but they were small so i tryed to get them big so u can hardly see but u can see what he kinda looks like...ill tell u if my dad puts him down...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A sick mouse mustn't be paired with a new mouse because then the new mouse will also get sick. Male mice usually live alone because they fight.

Sarah


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

well there is some pics of him...im going down stairs and going to ask my dad to put him down...
EDIT; ive just gone to the cage to get him for my dad...and he is laying funny so ive picked him up and put him back in to post this really fast...my dad wants to know what will be the best way to put him down at home....


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Bless him, he does look very poorly 

I'm so sorry you had to go through all this with your first mouse.

Sarah xxx


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

ive just gone to the cage to get him for my dad...and he is laying funny so ive picked him up and put him back in to post this really fast...my dad wants to know what will be the best way to put him down at home....


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

aww yeah poor thing. I really would get back on to that breeder and give them what for!


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

mum has phoned the breeder but they were just saying its now your mouse its your problem....ive had jerry for four days and im allready crying my heart out...im only 14


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

oh dear, erm theres a culling section on the forum but its sealed to stop minors seeing upsetting material


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

i need 40 more posts.. what is that fourm about?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it gives methods of dispatching mice humanly and is for breeders who are likely to either have a surplus of animals on a regular basis or are breeding for reptile food .Not aimed at individual pet animals really.Could you not take him to the pdsa?


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

he was starting to get a bit better so we left him and ive just come back from shopping and he had passed away he is now berried in my garden


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

shame on whoever sold him to you and then refused to help :x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

agreed. such a shame. so sorry ripley not every mousebreeder is like that. sorry you lost your friend


----------



## ripley's mice (Aug 25, 2010)

yea....he was unable to see out of both eyes and when he was dead we had a good look and his paw was badly broken...i dont belive i never saw how bad it was untill he was dead...mum said shes going to look for some does....but i said wait a few weeks...unless someone offers some free does in dover kent of fokestone other then that i now have an empty cage.. with all his toys and everything


----------

